# How much kibble do you purchase...



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

How much kibble do you purchase at the time and how long does it last? How do you store it until you use it up? Is there a way to keep it fresher?


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

I buy a 12lb bag. I store it in a plastic lock box. I dont know how long it last me... a few months.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I buy the 5# bag at a time. One regular, and one grain free (for Laurel) We use Fromm, and I like to switch the proteins . The pet store is 5 minutes from my house so I don't buy large bags at a time.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I either by the 5 or the 12 depending if i am swathing the flavors up. Keep in mind they eat the same food and Z boy is 34lbs and Boo is 8 . I keep the food in a plastic locked tub on wheels and a scoop is inside.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I purchase a 15 lb bag and it lasts over three months.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I have to order prescription food. I get the 7.7 lb. bag and both mine eat it. It lasts a month.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I used to buy five pound bags of Fromm from chewy.com. I always keep kibble stored in the original bag as most manufacturers design the bags to hold in freshness. Plastic tubs are not recommended due to Ickes that can leach into the plastic, and fatty acids that go rancid, once there it can contaminate future foods you put in. Some dog food manufacturers recommend putting the bag with the food in it into the container. 

Once a bag of food is opened it is good for about 8 weeks. Also keep in mind that it is very easy for your fats to break down, especially once the kibble is exposed to light and such. Even by the time 8 weeks rolls around, you have likely lost much of the valuable fatty acids in the foods.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh gosh, Shelly didn't know that! There goes the plastic container.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I always heard the same as Shelly....you are supposed to store kibble in the original bag. Pipper is on prescription canned food and I only use kibble ( prescription kind) for treats so I store the bag in the freezer since it takes a long time to use a bag. I take a couple days worth at a time out of the freezer and store it in the fridge.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

mdbflorida said:


> Oh gosh, Shelly didn't know that! There goes the plastic container.


Yea I used to use one till Fromm educated me about that.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

And we use Fromm.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I also use prescription food. We buy a 7.7 bag. I have a food sealer dedicated to his food. I line the bags with unbleached wax paper and make up 2 week bags of this food. When I get down to 2 I order more food. I store the active in a glass jug. It lasts us a bit of a while. I last ordered some in July and I have 3 2 week bags left.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

shellbeme said:


> Once a bag of food is opened it is good for about 8 weeks. Also keep in mind that it is very easy for your fats to break down, especially once the kibble is exposed to light and such. Even by the time 8 weeks rolls around, you have likely lost much of the valuable fatty acids in the foods.


 Maybe this is it. I went back and looked at the dates that I purchased food in an old checkbook register. Seems to be that around 7 weeks (give or take) that Pooh starts to refuse to finish a bag. I store it in the original bag rolled down with a clip. I don't mind replacing it with a new bag because I usually switch it up to keep her interested. Just wondered if there was a correct way to store it that you guys knew about that I could try. The food does not look or smell any different when she starts to refuse it. But then again, their sense of smell is so much better than ours. She may already smell something going bad that I cannot. :blink:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Could be that Pooh just gets tired of eating the same thing? I buy the 4# bags of Fromm dry, but rotate out the food they eat between Fromm dry with a wellness wet topper, I use the Stella & Chewy patties and I have also begun to cook the Just Food For Dogs. We randomly give them the foods and I haven't had any issues with either of mine.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> Could be that Pooh just gets tired of eating the same thing? I buy the 4# bags of Fromm dry, but rotate out the food they eat between Fromm dry with a wellness wet topper, I use the Stella & Chewy patties and I have also begun to cook the Just Food For Dogs. We randomly give them the foods and I haven't had any issues with either of mine.


Could be... that is what i am trying to figure out. Is something turning her off of the food or is she just refusing to eat it. I see that alot of you guys use Fromm on SM. It is not available in my area. I am hesitant to try ordering it online because i have bought and returned so many foods to the local stores because either she would refuse to eat them or they would not agree with her and upset her stomach. SIGH...:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Hmmm, I'll have to find someway to store the food in the bag. The dogs and cats chew through the bag if I leave it in there and actually one of my cats can unlock the clips on the storage container. I dont know where I could keep it.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Cindy, if you order something and cannot return it, I always donate it to a local rescue or shelter. Most dog items they are happy to take back. The Welness topper I use is available at Petsmart. Its the 95% line. Izzy loves the lamb best. But it even says on the can it is a topper only. I use a tablespoon of topper to a half cup of dry fromm.


----------

